
PayPal is prohibiting all intra-Russian transactions in 2 weeks - cab404
https://www.paypal.com/ru/smarthelp/article/faq4280
======
ColinWright
From Google Translate:

 _PayPal stops processing domestic payments._

 _Starting July 31, PayPal disables all domestic payments in Russia._

 _PayPal will focus on international transfers to / from Russia (s), which
account for a large share of PayPal's business in Russia._

 _Foreign (international) payments always accounted for a large share of
PayPal 's business in Russia. Having assessed the current state of the
business, we decided to focus on international transfers and stop processing
internal payments between account holders in Russia. Users, as before, will be
able to take advantage of the global PayPal network, with more than 300
million customers._

 _Transactions related to the payment of goods in Russian stores or the
transfer of funds between Russian users will be automatically rejected. You,
as before, will be able to send and receive cross-border electronic
transfers._

 _The change is due to take effect on July 31. Users will receive a
notification of a change in the User Agreement at least 14 days before._

